# Werewolf Costume 8'6" Tall. "Creature Reacher"



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

*Werewolf Costume 9ft Tall. Finished - New Pics*

This costume came to me one night when I was sleeping, kinda a nightmare. So I started the build. I got cardboard tubes, drywall, stilts, werewolf hands, feet, a mask, and some upolstry foam.

Its huge!! Ive made arm and leg extentions. From the floor to my inseme is 50" and from my sholder to the finger tips is about 40". I have also taken a wetsuit and glued foam to it to give the werewolf some bulk! After trying this thing on I topped out at a little over 9ft tall!

SWEET!!!!!!

Ive got the build completly done!!

Let me know what you think!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Looking good!
Good idea to have a second, non-stilt plan too. Spending a night in stilts can be a pain in the butt.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I really like your Werewolf Batguano. I also like the fact the arms are attached to yours, not dangling like others I've seen. It looks great in proportion.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

wow, Im scared already! Looks awesome!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone, Im doing an instructable as Im building this. I will post the link once Im done with it.

Ya I do not like when the arms dangle, i want to be able to control them. The only bad thing is that the mask really throws off your perception on the stilts, Im gunna break my neck. Next year I may have to do a wheelchair based costume, lol. I hope noone takes offense to that, it was ment as a joke.

Anyway, Im gluing on the fur as we speak, this is a pain staking process. I cant wait to post finished pics.

Thanks Again and good luck costuming!
Jeremey


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

WOW! That looks awesome so far! Can't wait to see how it looks when finished. Good idea to have the non-stilt option too.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Looking great so far, keep us posted! Btw smart idea making it useable without the stilts.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Ok just a small update, Here is the body suit completly covered in fur!
You can see the velcro around the areas above the knee and elbows. 
This is where the arm and leg extensions will attach to.
Were getting there guys and gals!!!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool, you could use it next year & be Robin Williams.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

BooBoo said:


> Cool, you could use it next year & be Robin Williams.


LMAO, Thats too funny! Wait a minuet, my chest is nearly that hairy! YaYa im the missing link, keep that on the DL please! LOL!!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I like! Please do post a picture of the finished piece when possible!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks!!

Should have updates this week!

:-{


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

This costume is complete and new pics have been posted on the first page. Sorry about the quality, not sure whats up w/ my phone!!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Her is the instructable is anyone in interested!!


http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Make-Creature-Reacher-Arm-and-Leg-Extensi/

Enjoy!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Pics updated thanks for looking


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Updatwed the first post due to loosing my pics!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice, how did the big night go? I'm sure you scared plenty of TOTers.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

It went well and ya I scared plenty of kids, adults and only fell once, LOL.

I was walking infront of this one couple with a little boy prolly about 6 and they were like "hey u wanna go to that house?" the little boy replyed " I dont know I cant see with the bear in my way!!!" I laughed so hard I nearly fell again! I turned around and the little boy replied with "Oh thats not a bear, its a wolf!" It was really funny. He was not scared the least bit!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

"upholstery foam"?
Where does one get this?

Looks awesome by the way!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

http://www.onlinefabricstore.net/foam-and-pillows/foam/upholstery-foam.htm

Thanks and the above site is the cheapest ive found!!!
A varity of sizes and thickness!

Thanks for the comment!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Man you have really got some great skills in making costumes. You should start your own company.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Wow!!! Thanks Dude, we mostly do this because its what we love!!
Occasionally we will sell a costume or 2!

Im afaird if I make this my real job Ill start to hate it, Noone likes going to work, LOL!!


----------

